# Kimber Classic 1911 barrel hood wear



## lithium271 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a Kimber Classic Custom and it has wear marks on the barrel hood from the slide. I've heard this is normal for a 1911 that is actually being shot, but I don't like the way it looks. I have read that if you use sand paper and go from low grit to high grit that you can get the wear marks out and clearance the barrel hood to where it won't rub every time the slide is racked. But before I tried this out and ruin anything I wanted to see if anyone else has this problem and has any suggestion on how to get the wear marks out.


----------



## VHinch (Apr 23, 2010)

It's completely normal. Taking enough material off of the barrel hood to eliminate any wear is going to cause you some much more serious issues.


----------



## lithium271 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the input. and after doing more research I won't be using sand paper. I understand that certain parts are meant to rub together and that creates scuff marks, and that every time I shoot, it will leave scuff marks, but is there something I can polish it with after shooting to get those marks out? or at least make them less visible? I keep it lubed up and it's cleaned after every shooting session.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## jglenn (Apr 23, 2010)

actually what you may well need is a slide locking lug polisher verses try to polish your barrel.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Apr 23, 2010)

If it's only scuffing lightly you might try jeweling the exposed part of the barrel. If you jewel it deeply, half-sized swirls, it hides it pretty well and looks neat to boot.


----------



## VHinch (Apr 23, 2010)

lithium271 said:


> but is there something I can polish it with after shooting to get those marks out? or at least make them less visible?



I wouldn't.  Polishing is still abrasive, so it's still removing material, just slower.   No matter what you do they're going to come right back, so you're fighting a losing battle, and you may very well start doing harm to the weapon.

Keep the barrel hood and lugs lubed and don't worry about it.  All 1911's do that -


----------



## lithium271 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I will just leave it be. The gun shoots great as it is, and other than the barrel hood, the gun is pristine. And there is no sense in messing with something that works just fine, If it aint broke........... Thanks again for all the help


----------



## savethehooch42 (Apr 25, 2010)

After 800 rounds or so its time for a new barrel anyway


----------



## VHinch (Apr 25, 2010)

savethehooch42 said:


> After 800 rounds or so its time for a new barrel anyway.



huh?


----------



## savethehooch42 (Apr 25, 2010)

VHinch said:


> huh?




sorry bout that
left my little smiley guy out.

but now since we're on the subject how often would you replace the barrel of a pistol that you fire about 350-500 times a month?


----------



## Lester7009 (Aug 1, 2010)

if you keep clean don,t abuse after about 40,000 rounds you might replace bushing . Bushing will wear faster than Barrel. Normal Barrel replacement for general shooting 80 to 90 + thousands rounds.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 1, 2010)

I love seeing honest wear on a pistol. Lets you know that you are doing your job- carrying and shooting it.

A fine 1911 shouldn't be a paperweight. Go shoot heck out of her and learn the weapon and how to protect your loved ones with it.

Vance, looks like your Baer is holding up..........nice pistol.


----------



## jmoser (Aug 2, 2010)

I jewelled my bbl  hood - this helps keep an oil film in place.
One of the most under-lubed  places on any 1911.


----------



## no clever name (Aug 5, 2010)

VHinch said:


> Polishing is still abrasive, so it's still removing material, just slower.   No matter what you do they're going to come right back, so you're fighting a losing battle, and you may very well start doing harm to the weapon.



Exactly what harm is going to come from polishing the exposed part of the barrel??

I've often thought about polishing that area on some of my 1911's just haven't got around to it.


----------



## VHinch (Aug 5, 2010)

no clever name said:


> Exactly what harm is going to come from polishing the exposed part of the barrel??



Doing just a polish or jeweling on the hood won't hurt as long as you stick to the hood and stay away from the first lug.  The OP originally asked about taking off enough metal where the barrel hood wouldn't contact the slide at all.  That's where you'd start getting into trouble.


----------



## mwood1985 (Aug 6, 2010)

a fine 1911 makes a great shooter no sense in keeping it pretty 24/7  my favorite gun is a rock island armory 1911A1 the finish is coming off the grips had to be replaced and ive dropped the dang thing like 4 times...but after about 20k rounds..its yet to jam. id rather have a ugly duckling that goes bang everytime than a pretty one that i might mess up its ability to throw rounds down range or if need be into johnny criminal by keeping pretty scratches out of the barrel. just my 3 cents


----------

